# Power Pole Charge



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Both the Stealth and the Power-Pole charging systems are good, but overkill for most people. If you are backcountry camping they obviously make things easier. However they will put a higher load on your alternator, which burns fuel, robs power and can reduce your alternator life.

In short, they are both very good systems, but are pricey and do you really need them? Have seen very few reports of problems, Power-Pole system has not been out long, both companies have great customer support.

Here is a link to much less expensive systems, yandina.com, might want to look at it, but have no idea on how good/reliable they are. Some guys on the MBG site are using them and they are sold on defender.com.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I never knew there were repercussions to the alternator and extra fuel burn. I like the option of charging on the run but not if it kills my alternator. Thanks for your input!


----------

